# Regularly Commissioned Honorary Deputy Sheriff?



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

I got this a while back, but never filled my name in. If I write my name in now, can I still be a Regularly Commissioned Honorary Deputy Sheriff? Will it get me out of tickets? Shouldn't I get a hat to go with it? And a gun? And Chapter 90? Enquiring mimes want to know.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Of course!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, old Masscops traditions...


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I’m most frustrated that it looks like it’s supposed to be read as “Sheriff’s Official Department Commission” to me.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh shit!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Who da fuck is John Buckley?


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

You know what that means....... road jobs!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Haha how long you been carrying that crusty thing around?

Wikipedia: *John J. Buckley III* (August 12, 1929 - March 20, 1994) was an American politician who served as Sheriff of Middlesex County Massachusetts from 1970 to 1980.

During his tenure, Buckley gained national attention for his stands against the death penalty, support for vocational training and rehabilitation programs for inmates, support for gun control laws, and the elimination of violence on prime-time television.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

NO! weren't these the lowest form of ID's that you could get for a "donation" and then ride your POV Harley FLTCH in a uniform, as part of the Sheriff's "Posse" in the big parades?









Sign the Petition


Reinstate the Volunteer Motorcycle Unit of Middlesex County Sheriff's Office




www.change.org







Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association, Inc. - Middlesex Reserve Deputy Wins Police Motor Competition


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Bloodhound said:


> Haha how long you been carrying that crusty thing around?
> 
> Wikipedia: *John J. Buckley III* (August 12, 1929 - March 20, 1994) was an American politician who served as Sheriff of Middlesex County Massachusetts from 1970 to 1980.


Cleaning out some old junk and found it in a box of ancient stuff, along with my original MA LTC, dated March 1975. I was an Aux/Special Police Officer in Belmont for a couple years in the mid-1970's, and Sheriff Buckley, IIRC, lived in Belmont. But I have no idea how I came to get that "official" credential! It's possible that I met him at some point back then, maybe at the Belmont Police Station if he dropped by, or maybe detailed by my Brass at Belmont PD to bring him something at his house, who knows; but I have absolutely no recollection of actually meeting Sheriff Buckley or getting handed that card. What I can say with 100% certainty is that I didn't get it for making any kind of $$$$ donation...... I was about 22 years old and barely had enough money to put gas in my 1963 VW bug on a regular basis!


----------

